# denver bound?



## kpeddie2010 (Mar 18, 2013)

I was contemplating a move to the denver area. if anyone has any info of jobs in the area id appreciate it. really would be ideal if i could get into a hotel but im not gonna be picky about my first job there.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't say anything nice about Denver, but CO is great!


----------



## Drumjockey (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been in CO most of my life, there are a lot of great restaurants and chefs in Denver and Boulder. As far as hotels, having lived here I never stay at any and I have been a restaurant guy for almost all of my career (haven't worked at any). There are a lot of very well-reviewed and reputed hotels in the area; the one I know the best is the Boulderado near the Pearl St. Mall in Boulder. Very famous and historic, great old feel and atmosphere, with a very good restaurant/bar/happy hour. Higher-end food but not 5-star. This area is so awesome as far as scenery and things to do as well, a real outdoor paradise, with the mountains a very short drive away from any city on the front range. Many of the mtn/ski town have highly-touted restaurants and hotels as well. And you can't argue with 300 days of sun a year and four real seasons! Hope this was at least a little bit helpful


----------



## mpukas (Mar 25, 2013)

I live in the Vail valley, and get to the front range every so often. There are a lot of great restaurants and hotels there, you'll just have to do some digging. Boulder has some great places too. 

If you're not set on Denver and want to check out the resort areas, there are also lots of great restaurants and hotels. Summit County, Vail and Aspen are the largest areas with the most establishments, but there are many other smaller resorts/communities as well. Finding good staff is always an issue in CO, especially in the resort areas, so if you competent and can show up on time day after day, you'll be able to find a good position.


----------

